

PastryKit - iPhone’s UI JavaScript framework - ReidReid46
http://davidbcalhoun.com/2009/pastrykit-digging-into-an-apple-pie

======
grinich
I did some reverse-engineering and built a Twitter trends reader on top of
PastryKit a while back.

<http://michaelgrinich.com/pastrytweets>

Code: <http://github.com/grinich/PastryTweets>

------
txt
Hey...when I purchased my 1st generation iPhone the 2nd week it came out, I
jailbroke it and had Apache + php installed on it. I was then writing &
running scripts locally. After awhile I found a decent UI framework and was
using it to handle all my scripts. It was pretty cool being able to bookmark
the scripts on the home screen and making appear to be a regular installed
app. Anyway, here's the link to the wiki of the framework, it would be neat if
someone took this and ported it for the ipad..the code is pretty damn simple
so it shouldn't be much work....

<http://code.google.com/p/iui/>

------
edd
I would be careful using PastryKit. I know after John's article when some
people hosted un-minified versions on GitHub they were soon met with takedown
notices from Apple. They may have decided they can't stop everyone un-
minifying it but I can't see them letting anyone make any money off using it.
Doesn't stop you learning from it though.

------
dotBen
I'm currently starting an iPad web app - does anyone have any advice or
recommendations for using PastryKit (or another js & css framework) for
building native-looking iPad apps?

I'm guessing PastryKit, JSTouch, etc could all be reformatted for iPad but
wondering if anyone has already tried this?

~~~
mmorris
Have you looked at Appcelerator Titanium? That will give you native iPad
widgets.

I haven't used it yet but I've been planning to dig in.

